# 6" or 8" ? I'm confused.



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

What's up with the speakers in the back of the 200sx se-r? They're like 6" or 8" circulars. Is there anyway i can easily fit a 6x9 or somthing?


----------



## off_da_meter (Sep 2, 2004)

Terran200sx said:


> What's up with the speakers in the back of the 200sx se-r? They're like 6" or 8" circulars. Is there anyway i can easily fit a 6x9 or somthing?


yeah but you'll need to get some 6x9 spacers


----------



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

off_da_meter said:


> yeah but you'll need to get some 6x9 spacers


but the hole is all metal...


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Terran200sx said:


> but the hole is all metal...


you can cut it. dosent need to be dead on just ok (and enuff to screw into. i would just stick with the 6.5's though and then get a sub


----------



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

are they 6's in the front?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Terran200sx said:


> are they 6's in the front?


i have a sentra, im assuming they would be the same, and i have 6 3/4 inches up front. but i dont have my rear speakers playing and im going to switch them around because i have those infinity extra slims up front and i dont think they sound as good as my jbl's in the rear. then im going to make a new sub box and thats it for my set up.


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

6.75" front and back. Go with a reputable 6.5" speaker and fabricate a spacer out of wood yourself.


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

The front and rears stock speakers are 6.75". Get a good set of 6.5"s and make a spacer yourself with some wood.

Sorry for the double post, browser crashed in mid upload...


----------



## FilthyImp (Oct 18, 2004)

Im a total nub when it comes to car audio. I have the same problem. I have a 200SX 97 and i'm trying to put 6x9's in the back and 5x7's in the front. Is this even possible?? My friend is selling me these four speakers for a GREAT deal, but now I'm worried that I won't be able to install it myself.

What are spacers?? What should I use to cut out the metal? I'm guessing I still have to solder the wires on. Oh wow, this is gonna be difficult.


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

FilthyImp said:


> Im a total nub when it comes to car audio. I have the same problem. I have a 200SX 97 and i'm trying to put 6x9's in the back and 5x7's in the front. Is this even possible?? My friend is selling me these four speakers for a GREAT deal, but now I'm worried that I won't be able to install it myself.
> 
> What are spacers?? What should I use to cut out the metal? I'm guessing I still have to solder the wires on. Oh wow, this is gonna be difficult.


Stay away from oval shaped speakers, they are never as good as a quality set of round ones. You shouldn't have to cut metal if you use round speakers, but if you insist on doing it use a nibbling tool or a dremel with a cut off wheel. A spacer is exactly like what it sounds like, its a ring used to shim the speaker up because it is too deep to fit into, say, a door without hitting the window when its rolled down.


----------

